# Borsa Bella summer fun giveaway - enter here!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In this giveaway, three of you will win your choice of Kindle covers from our friends at Borsa Bella!

To enter, reply to this post, telling us your about your plans for summer fun. And, tell us which of Borsa Bella's covers you'd like if you win - you can see the selection of styles and fabrics at http://www.borsabella.com

On June 30th, we will draw three of you at random. Each winner will receive their choice of Kindle cover from Borsa Bella. Thanks to Melissa of Borsa Bella for this giveaway!

Here are some sample covers to whet your appetite! _Thanks to Octochick for the fine photographs. For more great photography, see Octochick's blog. _http://piewacket.wordpress.com/


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey.  Assuming we post right here . . .

I'm not going away but will spend an occasional Sunday in Ocean Grove, NJ.  Hope to spend more time than usual in Central Park -- if the rain here ever lets up!  This is my first summer not working since . . . can't remember!  Was downsized in January.

BB color I'd love:  green martini dots.  Can we choose from any style in the store?

Marti


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I have two daughters, 5 and 2, and my husband and I are bringing them to Sussex, NJ for a mini-vacation. We already brought them to Disney (earlier this year), so we figure bringing them North would be fun, mostly to get them away from Alabama for a bit. We plan on taking them site seeing in NY and visiting most of the family. Fat chance the girls will remember it, but that's what cameras are for!

<3 Red Japanese is the best pattern for the covers, in my opinion! And you said cover and posted travel bag as well. Which one?

Mocca design for Travel Bag!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!! Thank you so very much!

*My plans for summer fun:* 
I want to lie in my homemade hammock (I crocheted it) on a gorgeous sunny day... by my 3 tier pond, while it soothingly gurgles and the fish swim; as I read from my Kindle and sip on a salted Margarita, on the rocks.

*In reality:* 
I will try to do the above to no avail...while listening to my kids (both home from college) and all their friends horsing around in the pool shrieking and playing too rough. I'll be a nervous wreck that someone will get hurt and I'll get up and down every two minutes to keep checking on them. Then I will make them all lunch and pick up after their mess. Next, I will be doing loads of pool towels in the wash and then I will get supper started and clean up another mess. Would I have it any other way?...probably not.

*One can dream though.*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jessi said:


> ...
> <3 Red Japanese is the best pattern, in my opinion! And you said cover and posted travel bag as well. Which one?
> ...


You can choose any Kindle product from Borsa Bella - this includes the Kindle covers and the travel bags.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Harvey (along with other mods),KB's and Borsabella for offering this! 


I am going to Orlando on June 30th and staying until July 7th for a girls vacation with my mother and my sisters. I can't wait for this getaway. We are flying there and after we get home I will only have about 6 weeks until my little man arrives. So the next month I will probably be going thru alot of final preparations for him to get here mid-august. 

Looking forward to both of these events! 

Also If I did win I would love the kindle travel bag, in the waterproof fabric if possible.

Thanks again so much for this fabulous giveaway!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Harvey said:


> You can choose any Kindle product from Borsa Bella - this includes the Kindle covers and the travel bags.


Thanks!

Well then, travel bag in Mocca. 

I wish I had a never ending money well. I love BB bags!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Summer plans is My daughter. She just got her braces on and just turned 11. I see this as a loss of little girl.... with the help of ideas from this board I have given both of us a Nintendo dsi and  material to do a quilt. we start sewing tomorrow.  the dsi gives us interaction and distraction during plane trips and orthodontist visits and quilt time is to spend time with her as she transitions to teen. I figure this will take the summer and more
Sylvia

edited to add I really like the lunar blue travel bag


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My plans for summer? BBQing, swimming in the pool, making frozen concoctions in the Margaritaville machine and drinking iced tea.

I'm entering for the colorful black kindle travel bag!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks, Harvey. Assuming we post right here . . .
> 
> I'm not going away but will spend an occasional Sunday in Ocean Grove, NJ. Hope to spend more time than usual in Central Park -- if the rain here ever lets up! This is my first summer not working since . . . can't remember! Was downsized in January.
> 
> ...


Ya know I don't think the rain will stop, it's been like this the past 3 weeks going on 4!

Well my plans are simply to go in my pool (if the rain should stop)... Go to the Pt. Pleasent Boardwalk on July 4th... Hopefully it won't be too crowded! I also plan on reading a lot of course... I would like to go to the beach with my Kindle... Oh and I'll be going to watch Transformers Revenge Of The Fallen this coming week...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

it can be real fun swimming in the rain...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm currently going to summer school and I plan to volunteer and work part-time for the rest of summer. 

I want the Stephanie's Plum travel bag.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks, Harvey. Assuming we post right here . . .
> 
> I'm not going away but will spend an occasional Sunday in Ocean Grove, NJ. Hope to spend more time than usual in Central Park -- if the rain here ever lets up! This is my first summer not working since . . . can't remember! Was downsized in January.
> 
> ...


Kindle bag that holds kindle & cover with side zip in martini dots


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Thanks Harvey (along with other mods),KB's and Borsabella for offering this!
> 
> Thanks again so much for this fabulous giveaway!


Ditto to that! Thanks so much!

This summer I am going to try to go to all the cool theme/water parks around my area: Schlitterbahn, Sea World, Fiesta Texas
I'm also hoping to do some floating on the river and maybe head to Austin and go out on the lake.
Uhh ... and find a job.

If I win, I'd love to have a K2 bag (one that holds Kindle with cover) with side zip in Abstract.


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh boy, summer fun......... Thankful to be working and still have a job, my thoughts this year are much less glamourous than previous years.
A day at Disneyland, one afternoon a weekend sitting by the pool with my Kindle, a couple of days searching out some great bargains in the Thrift stores with my 2 BFF's, multiple episodes of hilarious laughter with my daughter, and continued good health with my 93 yo mother...............
all these wrapped into one summer will make it the most wonderful, memorable, and FUN summer I can imagine.


Thanks for the opportunity to own one of these beautiful bags.  My Kindle 2  would love the Lavender Travel Bag.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for this contest.    I plan to spend as much time as I can with my grandkids, 4 and 5.  We'll go to the zoo, have picnics, and if I can talk my husband into it (god forbid he should be away from the teevee remote...), we'll all go camping and fishing.  I really want to get those little ones out into the woods!

Tyrella would like a Shower Clouds Kindle Travel bag, if she wins.


----------



## sai (Jun 14, 2009)

What a generous offer!  I would love to take my kindle with me when we go sailing here in Alaska through the Kenai Fjords. The striking Red Japanese pattern is sure to chase the rainclouds away.  Later in the summer,we'll fly Outside with middle daughter for new student orientation at NMStateU. That trip will be combined with a road trip from LA to Las Cruces, just "the girls". All in all, should have lots of time to catch up on my reading, and it would be ever so much fun to have Kindle clothed so stylishly.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

My husband is turning 30 in July.  To celebrate, I'm taking him on a surprise trip to Belize.  I think that this milestone birthday deserves a big vacation.  We'll spend a week in the jungle, hiking and exploring ruins;  we're headed to the coast to explore the second largest barrier reef in the world after that.  I absolutely cannot wait.  

I've been thinking about purchasing a Borsa Bella Travel Bag in Offwhite Oleander for my Kindle2.  I think it would be very happy in Belize!  

Off topic-Melissa seems like such a genuinely nice person.  This is such a thoughtful idea!


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

First I must say THANK YOU!!! to Melissa for making this offer to us.  

I have a couple of special things planned for this summer.  In about 4 weeks my nephew and I have our "Auntie/Nephew" week.  I take him for a whole week to a resort nearby.  We swim, stay up late, watch movies, eat junk food, read books, and just have an all around good time.  And thinks to my new Kindle I won't be packing a suitcase just for my books.     I plan to spoil him rotten.  

In August I will be walking in a half marathon.  I have been training for it for awhile now, and am really looking forward to it.  I will be flying to Vegas and staying in the Luxor for that weekend.  I have never stayed there so this should be fun.  

If I manage to be one of the lucky winners I would love a K2 travel bag in the Lunar Blue fabric.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Melissa

I have no real plans to travel this summer because of being in school on line. I am going away for a weekend  in August to Shelter Island for a family wedding. My nephew is getting married. I am going there on a Friday morning July 31 and will come home Sunday August2.Friday night there is a family welcome party.The Wedding will take place on Saturday at 3 pm. The Reception will follow at 5pm. I am staying at the hotel were they are having the reception.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow! Another cool contest. Thanks so much for always making this place fun. My plans for the summer are pretty simple. I'm going to be taking a trip back home to New York, to have a peek and a few cuddles with my newest grand baby  that is due to arrive soon.

I think I would have to choose a travel bag, since I already have a sleeve which I adore and use everyday. Hmmmmmm so many choices though I'm not sure which pattern yet.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Harvey and Melissa!

I just love my Brown Moda DX Travel Bag. It is great! But I think it would be fun to have the Purple Asian to go with my Purple ROH Cover. . . maybe a tote bag or another travel bag! To many choices!

It could travel with me to unknown places. . .Maybe South Carolina or Mexico for fun.
I am a Chaplain in disaster areas and who knows where I go until they call me at the last minute, but the Kindle DX and the bag will go, so I can use them in my not so much down time?

And when I'm home this summer in the midst of gardening, running around with friends I can take everything out to the back deck and just read, read, read. . .meanwhile my Kindle DX bag will float along with me and carry any essentials I might need. . .

Many happy blessings for your summer . . . 
Nancy


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

We always spend 7-10 days on Lake Michigan in July. My husband's family has a cottage there, and that's where he spent his summers growing up. It's been great for my kids to have this special time and these memories. 

My favorite parts of these vacations? Long hours of reading and walking along the beach with our 2 Golden Retrievers.

I've been drooling over the Kindle Travel Bags. Which one I have to pick just one I thought the Offwhite Oleander was my favorite until I saw the Lunar Blue one that you posted.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Too many triple digit temperatures already to think of doing anything other than hiding out in the cool AC and reading on my kindle.  Will definitely be reading books that take place in the winter, perhaps in Alaska.  

Note to self :  Read the instructions before posting!   I would like the Gray Gatsby kindle bag.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, this is great! 
I am going home to Batavia, NY for my high school reunion........20 years!!  Feelin kinda old.  Other than that, I will relax, read on my hammock, and hang out with my hubby & doggie! Life is good. 

I would love a Lord of the Greens kindle bag! 
Thanks again Harvey & Melissa

Kristie


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> Wow, this is great!
> I am going home to Batavia, NY for my high school reunion........20 years!! Feelin kinda old.  Other than that, I will relax, read on my hammock, and hang out with my hubby & doggie! Life is good.
> 
> I would love a Lord of the Greens travel bag!
> ...


Batavia I may be one of the few people who knows where that is...My husband's was born there and still has a 92 year old Aunt who lives on Main Street.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

At the end of the summer we are traveling to Porto Portugal for a wedding. Have never been there so I'm looking forward to seeing a new country.  Not looking forward to the 17 hour flights to get there.
Of course I would want the Bella Borsa travel bag!


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank You Harey and Borsa Bella for another fun contest!

I am not doing much of anything this summer as I too have been unemployed. My husband and I will do a few day trips to the Jersey shore but, that is about it for travel plans. Other then trying to find a job and of course reading on my kindle.

I would love a travel bag but, not sure which pattern yet.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My summer fun is coming in February as I head to Australia and New Zealand for my honeymoon! We are getting married in October but wanted to wait to hit Down Under until it was a bit warmer then it would be in October. It will also let us rebuild some vacation time after taking time for the wedding, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. 

So I am planning summer fun just in a slightly different time frame. Beaches, hiking, snorkeling, good food, and some other recreational activities. I have a second battery for my K1 to make sure that I can make it all the way through the insanely long plane flights. I need to get a waterproof bag for reading on the beach.

I would like the  The Color Lavender Kindle Travel Bag please.

Thanks for doing this! You rock!

Now I am going to call florists.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Staying home this summer, no vacation planned for me so I'll be Kindling, working on art, spending time with family, my dogs, movies.....the usual.  And trying to stay cool in the heat and humidity.  

I have my eye on a BB Kindle travel bag in The Color Lavender.  So great we're having another BB giveaway on KB!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Melissa for such a great give away!  

Let's see, I do have a busy summer. My daughter got married 2 weeks ago. I am taking my final class and will receive my MLIS in Aug. I am also presenting at a conference in Tallahassee in Aug. I plan to go a little early and enjoy the FL beach though.

I would like the Lunar Blue travel bag for Kindra.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Our summer plans:

We're trying to get pregnant (not really going anywhere, but hey, husband is thrilled).

My parents are coming out to visit and delivery my four poster bed (very, very belated wedding present), bedside table, and quilt rack all made by my dad.

(Luna Blue Kindle 2 Travel Bag)

Lara Amber


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a great giveaway!  I won't be going on a big vacation. I just had surgery a few weeks ago. I will be traveling to my oldest daughter, her husband and my two grandchildren. My granddaughter just turned two in May, and her little brother was born on May 1 this year.  They live a little over three hours away. It's a great trip for me. I try to go as much as I can. I just got back from there on Sunday. I will also be spending time with my other daughter , son-in-law, and granddaughter who live just down the road.  I also enjoy spending time with friends. We are starting back to school on August third this year. I am going to enjoy my time off until then.



Cindy


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great contest!

Most of our summer fun will be spending time with my 16 year old step son who is up visiting with us for 7 weeks. We have gone to the Nationwide Nascar race, we are doing a Brewer's game next week, and all kinds of fun stuff. 

Then after he goes home, we are heading out to MA and a visit to my mom and Salem!

The bag I adore is the Luner Blue Kindle Travel Bag


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I look forward to taking my kids (son, Elias - 3 1/2 and daughter, Donovan - 19 months) to playgrounds, the zoo and spray parks locally on a regular basis.  Our summer vacation will be driving to Edmonton, Alberta (from Billings, MT) to visit Grandma and Grandpa and Auntie Dayna and family.  Unfortunately, my husband can't come due to work so, it will be just me and the kids (gulp).  While there we will go to a small town fair, Drumheller Dinosaur museum, the zoo ... all with cousins, Graham and Everett!

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, there will be no vacation for me.  I have not had a vacation in 2 years.  I will spend my summer doing what I always do, working full time, going to school full time and carting my daughter back and forth to work and other places she needs to go.  I am hoping that once I get my degree next year I will be able to take a much deserved vacation.  I will of course be looking forward to seeing my son in August.  He is in the Navy and been deployed since Jan.  He will be home for 10 days in August so that will be the highlight of our summer.  I so look forward to his coming home for leave.  So even if I never get to leave town, just seeing his smile is worth a week in the tropics.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> Wow! Another cool contest. Thanks so much for always making this place fun. My plans for the summer are pretty simple. I'm going to be taking a trip back home to New York, to have a peek and a few cuddles with my newest grand baby that is due to arrive soon.


Congrats on the soon to be new grand baby!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, thanks Borsa Bella and KB!! 

Let's see.  I've already taken my first camping trip of the summer a few weeks ago.  6 wonderful days in Big Basin Redwoods State Park, Ca.  

I'm on vacation again starting Thurs, plan on getting my messy house in order and then will travel up to Novato, Ca for their 4th of July parade.  The Basset rescue I volunteer for takes part in the parade every year and we "waddle" with about 100 bassets, it's great fun and our biggest fundraiser of the year.

First week of August the hounds and I will be off camping again near Cloverdale, Ca.  4 days this time.

Other than that I'll be working, taking care of volunteer duties, trying to spend time with my doggies and of course reading my Kindle.

I'm undecided on which bag I'll choose if I win.


----------



## smitty89 (Mar 12, 2009)

What a great giveaway!  Thanks for the opportunity   

Our summer plans are to have our 3rd Annual 4th of July party.  We all get together, have a BBQ, and then head out to the back yard and watch the fireworks go off.  My parents are coming in from Ohio to spend some time with us, so that will be great also.  Later in the summer I have a girls only scrapbooking weekend planned at a place in Wisconsin, so I am super excited for that!  

I would love to take a Kindle 2 Travel bag in Navy and Brown (if available), or any blue shade, with me!


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

My summer fun, I get to make people happy & watch them have fun. My job involves wedding receptions & family reunions. I am lucky & love my job. My staff & I get to make wonderful memories for alot of people. The only bad is not enough time with my Kindle. As for the Borsa Bella Bags, I love them all !


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

What a great give away!  Thanks Harvey & Borsa Bella!

You enablers are going to laugh at this... we aren't going anywhere for vacation but are building a patio with a fire ring on the back yard.  It is going to have stone walkways & floors, hubby picked out a double hammock and we purchased some really nice patio furniture.  It is going to have low walls with planters around it - over all it is going to be 20'x26" with one of those nice canopies with mesh screens on one end.

He has let me plan it out around my kindle reading area... LOL!  Yes, the patio is basically designed around me sitting outside reading!    I aksed for the canopy so I can sit out and read when it rains.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For summer fun on 4th of July week I'm staying home and working on projects around the house like building out a pantry and cleaning out our storage room.  

But, for the rest of the summer I'll be in Southern Holland working on a software implementation in Eindhoven, NL.



.... and the boy bags are cool but the girl bags are WAY girlie ....I like the 'Meet Bag Black Kindle Travel Bag' ...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW Thanks Melissa and Harvey ~ you both do wonderful work

Summer Plans

Hot fun in the City ~ I have a couple of day trips one to Baltimore and one to NYC. Celebrating a friend's birthday and promotion. 

At work we are moving into a brand new building so no long term vacations are being authorized until after the move which works for me because then its off to Vegas the end of September for a reunion of high school friends from Italy. 

So since I will be here in the lovely state of Florida I may take some drive up or down the coast, Mostly I will be trying to whittle down my TBR list  but July is approaching so that means more free and bargin books on the horizon to look forward to.  

If I were to win I would love a travel bag. 


Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm hoping for a fun and relaxing summer. We will probably spend the 4th of July watching the fireworks on the river from the boat, which is always beautiful. I'll have my 7th wedding anniversary this summer and I will be turning 30 as will my hubby, so I will be doing plenty of celebrating  . I teach, so summer is also the time for me to catch up on my hobbies, so I'll be reading, cross-stitching, painting, and working on logic puzzle books. I'm also volunteering at a local museum. If I win, I'd like the Lunar Blue Kindle Travel Bag. Thanks for another great contest!


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be spending my summer working on a reupholstery project for my guys. I promised them I would recover my old living room furniture in RealTree Hardwoods Cammo for their "man cave". I'm making progress and hope to have it complete by the end of summer! 

Oh, and spending what spare time I have with my Kindle!

I love the Kindle DX Travel Bag in "I Heart My Spriograph"

Thanks Harvey and Borsa Bella...


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm headed with some friends to Maryland in a couple of weeks for Shoreleave 31, a SciFi convention that we've been going to since 1986.  We always have a blast!

In September DH and I are planning a trip out to Utah, to see a lot of the national parks in the southern part of the state.

If I'm lucky enough to win, I'd like the XL Kindle 2 BB Bag in Ernest Hemmingray.  Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

My summer plans include going to the Outer Banks! After going for many years, I didn't get to go last year, so I've been thinking about this vacation for months. I'm looking forward to sitting on the deck & reading my kindle. This is my first trip with my kindle and it's so nice not to have to lug a suitcase full of books with me.

My choice is the Kindle 1 or 2 Travel Bag in Kleo Pink.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooooo, this place is just the BEST! Thanks to Harvey, Borsa Bella, and all the folks at KB for another fun contest.

This summer will mostly be me working full time while my kids are off with nothing much to do this summer (summer jobs seem to be hard to find this year). However, for the July 4th holiday my sister is coming for a short visit (yeah!), and in August we are going to take the family to Maui for a vacation. 

I've got my eye on the Kindle Travel bag in Red Rhapsody, which would be an awesome thing to have!

EllenR


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, what a great give-away! 
I will be sending my DD to California, to spend the summer with her grandfather, while I pack and clean the house preparing to move to Okinawa. Hubby will be gone most of that time, so my son and I will be doing whatever we feel like! I suspect we will be eating out a lot and lots of Subway. I think the only real plan we have is to take a mommy and me swimming class. And of course, I will be reading on my Kindle as often as I can! I finally gave up and the paper backs and now I am just getting rid of them!

If you pick me, I would love to have a travel bag in Elegance of the Peacock!

Edited to change bag choice!!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Big *THANKS*to Melissa on a terrific giveaway - thank you soooo much!  Also Thanks to Harvey and Kindle Boards crew for an exciting giveaway. I absolutely LOVE Borsa Bella covers, they are so beautiful and so well made. Judging by other comments on the KB, I am not alone in my praise of Borsa Bella. Melissa, you do a fantastic job on creating a unique way to house our Kindles. My mother loved my Mocha sleeve so much that I ended up giving it to her. She uses it all the time. I can't pry it out of her hands at this point. 

*SUMMER PLANS*
Hubby started a new job and has very few vacation days so I am going to get creative. Plan on a couple of nice, romantic picnics, some swimming and lounging out by the pool and lots of BBQing (my favorite thing to do in the summer). Lots of walks during the early evening hours and catching some summer block busters (Transformers - can't wait). Staying cool and just enjoying the warm weather, family and friends. Lastly, lots of reading on my Kindle 2 which I always have on me. If I win, would love to see the beautiful Outlander Orange Travel bag on my shoulder. It will go wonderfully with my new Red Sun Oberon cover.

Remember, make your own party! Here's to hoping everyone has a safe and happy SUMMER!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Our big trip this summer is a backpacking expedition in Yosemite.  I've never been backpacking before, but my husband has taken our kids many times, my son mostly through Scouts.  This trip is s'posedly for the wives of the old scouting group, but every time I ask my husband, another wife has bowed out.  I may be the only one going!  I can do this, I know.  I tell myself this every day......  Two of our three kids will be along to help me out, and I told my husband he can fix me those delightful freeze dried dinners for when I finally stumble into camp every night!

Had my eye on the Borsa Bella bags for a long time......... 

I would choose the Elegance of the Peacock Travel Bag.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome contest!!  Thanks Melissa & everybody @ KB!

My summer plans are totally up in the air.  Everything depends on when the house sells (anybody want a really nice house near Omaha?) and getting my retirement from the Air Force sorted out.  I HATE not having a plan.  I Always have a plan.  Of course, my motto after 20+ years in the military is "Semper Gumby"  (always flexible   )  so I suspect I'll survive.  

We are in Madison, Wi right now for DH's job, I took a couple of days off to come with.  Cheap vacation.  I'm also planning on starting school in Pittsburgh for a DNP (doctorate of nursing practice) in August.  Its a cool program, you go to campus for 1 wk/semester, and the rest is online.

I have no idea what I would pick if I win, its all gorgeous.  I want 1 of everything.  At least.   

Kim


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Another great giveaway!  We've already had some summer fun - DDs wedding, niece's bat mitzvah, local baseball and softball games.  This coming Thursday we will be driving to Atlanta for an annual conference/vacation with friends from all over US, Canada, England, Scotland and Australia and then starting for home July 02 by way of Memphis for 4th of July with friends from the Marine Corps we haven't been able to visit for several years.  My K1 (Radar) and hubby's K2 (nekkid and nameless) have gone and will continue to travel everywhere with us.  I would love to have a Borsa Bella travel bag in a water-resistant fabric (preferably something that coordinates with Oberon Fern color).  Thanks Melissa and Harvey!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Melissa & BorsaBella!

I'm going to spend my summer vacation helping my son, daughter-in-law & grandkids move back to NC from Florida!  May not sound like much of a vacation to most folks but getting my family closer will make this one of the greatest summers ever!  To see them I will no longer have to drive 15 hours!  According to MapQuest it will only take me 4 hours and 10 minutes to get the worlds greatest hugs & kisses!  This will also mean more time to read both to myself & the grandkids from my Kindle.

If I were to win I would love to have the Kindle 1 Large Travel bag in Lunar Blue just like the one shown on their website!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

Would love the Elegant Black and White Kindle Travel Bag!  Will spend the summer on the golf course or with Emerson, my K2.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm depending on my Kindle to get me through the summer and all the tennis and baseball practices I will be sitting through.  Hopefully we'll get to the lake.  

If I were to win I'd like the Stephanie's Plum Travel Bag.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I would love the lunar blue travel bag. 

I don't know what our plans are for the rest of the summer. We've already been on vacation. I think I'm just going to enjoy the time with the kiddos and try to get some sewing done.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

We like to take our vacation in the fall, so our summer plans are to take Friday afternoons (after I'm done working) and do fun things that are maybe 2 hrs or less from home.  There are plenty of places to see... plus auctions and farmer's markets to enjoy.  That way we can save our vacation $$ for going to Colorado in Sept.

    Thanks once again, Borsa Bella for your generous gift(s).  It's such a hard decision... and the picture on the Borsa Bella website doesn't show the entire bag.... but I have had my eye on the Kindle Travel bag in Stephanie's Plum for quite some time.  And... I am such a Stephanie Plum fan..... I can't pass it up!!  Thanks!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Our big trip this summer is a backpacking expedition in Yosemite. I've never been backpacking before, but my husband has taken our kids many times, my son mostly through Scouts. This trip is s'posedly for the wives of the old scouting group, but every time I ask my husband, another wife has bowed out. I may be the only one going! I can do this, I know. I tell myself this every day...... Two of our three kids will be along to help me out, and I told my husband he can fix me those delightful freeze dried dinners for when I finally stumble into camp every night!
> 
> Had my eye on the borsa belle bags for a long time.........


Great trip! I did my first backpacking trip in Yosemite with my fiance. We had a wonderful time. We went with dehydrated meals. They actually taste pretty good. We did do some food tasting before going so that we could bring stuff that we liked. Remember to move at your pace and to drink lots of water.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for the opportunity to win!! This summer will be filled with many "Bluesfests" and Music Festivals.. and few Winery visits thrown in there too! Got a new GPS to try to get to all the destinations!  I would love to have a Large Kindle Bag.. and She has  SEVERAL patterns I would love.. really about ANYONE!!  Have a Great Summer all!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Melissa -

Since we live in vacation land all the time, we are not going anywhere this year, but my DH's 60th birthday is coming up (he's such a  youngster! LOL) we will have a big celebration.

I've been thinking about having a travel bag made, so this might just work out for me, if I win, which I doubt.  But it's fun to read everyone else's plans.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Man, everyone has such fabulous plans!

The sun is finally out after a few more days of grey, and I can honestly say my plan for the next three months is plot, connive, heck, even beg & plead with my husband to get me out of this damn state. I need better weather than we have here!  LOL

However, since I'm pretty sure that's going to be unsuccessful--daily breakfasts out on the back deck, which I've finally gotten about 90% comfortable.  We've even got wireless out there so I can do my morning rounds with the laptop.  A lot of those types of projects that have been put off for far too long (and let's face it, half or more probably won't get done this summer either! )  Lots & lots of Teavana Rooibos Peach & Strawberry Kiwi tea, on ice.  Grilling marinated chicken & corn on the cob for suppers outside.  We may not get enough summer, but we do get very pleasant ones!

At least one trip to Disneyland, being dragged to the Bay Area for a class reunion (UGH! I'm hoping for a quiet corner where I can Kindle and not be noticed), and a week in Ireland to close out the summer.  Hmmm......maybe I should plan for a Borsa Bella in green?

Thanks, Harvey & Melissa for offering up this contest!

Would love a Travel bag in the Shower Clouds fabric.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

My summer fun involves leaving my beloved mountains for a trip to a North Carolina beach. Sitting on the deck kindling to the sound of the ocean waves!

My favorite is the Borsa Bella travel bag in I heart my spirograph.

Thanks


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Melissa has such great ideas!  I would love to say we are going to the beach but we can't swing it this year.  So we are going to hang out at home.  My twins have sports workouts at school 4 days a week so that limits us to what we can do.  My parents are looking to purchase a lot on Smith Lake so hopefully they will get that done before summer ends.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh this is wonderful!!  My husband and I and obviously my kindle are going on a cruise in August!  Only 60 days and we will be traveling the ocean.  I am looking forward to reading on the balcony early in the morning and late at night.  We have had this trip planned for a year and despite my husband losing his full-time job we decided we are going to take our vacation.  Since we enjoy the time on the ship we are only planning one excursion in cozumel and the rest of the time we will enjoy the quiet of the ship in ports or get off and walk the shopping areas and window shop.  This leaves more time to read and relax!!

I would love the Fun black and white kindle travel bag.  

Good luck everyone.

Dot


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My summer plans include having my son home to PA to visit for a week with his wife our two grandkids (they live in WA state but my son has been in Iraq for almost a year and will be home in a couple of weeks).
We plan to take them to a local amusement park and to the Pittsburgh Zoo. A family picnic may also occur on our deck, and some swimming in our above ground pool.
Kdawna

I would love a Kindle travel bag in Peony for my Kindle 2. Thanks!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the contest!

My family and I are giogn on a 3 week camping adventure through the Pacific Northwest.  We leave on July 14th and I can't wait.  This year we purchased a vintage popup camper that will hopefully make for a more fun trip for the kids!!  My husband just received his Kindle for Fathers Day and I for Mothers Day so we are all set for some major relaxing!

I love the purple Japanese Borsa Bella Kindle bag.....


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

My husband works in Libya and comes home every 3-4 months.  Luckily he'll be home July 3rd so we plan on spending our 2 weeks together eating our way around town!  He misses all the comforts and foods from home.  

I'd love the BB travel bag - color wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## emrys2 (Dec 26, 2008)

A trip to the east coast to visit family and go to the BEACH!!
The Kindle Travel Bag in Elegant Black and White.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

We've pretty much already had our summer fun.  We took our two kids, ages 5 and 2 (at the time) to Disney World in May.  We had an absolute ball!!!  I can't wait to go back, and am already trying to budget to go back next August.

We may also go to the NC Zoo, and we live near a little town called Blowing Rock which is fabulous.  Higher elevation means cooler temps and they have a great park for the kids, plus ice cream shops and antique shops too.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

My summer is already underway.  Hubby and I spent Father's Day weekend in Memphis.  This trip was for my husband, and I just planned on being a good sport and hoped he would enjoy himself, but I may have ended up enjoying myself more than him.  (Staying at the Peabody may have had something to do with this.)  Our next get away will be the first week in August.  We're going to Gulf Shores, a place that is well known and well-loved by us.  Three of our children, who now live and play in Raleigh, are flying down to join us.  I can't wait! We haven't seen them since Christmas and won't see them again until next Christmas.  That is it for our summer travels--as of now.   

I don't even have to think about it.  If I were to win I'd choose the Purple Japanese Kindle Bag.  (People who case out BB have a *to buy* plan at the ready.)


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Most likely, I will be hanging out with my family - which I don't mind so much. But, it's just going to boring since there's not much to do that I haven't already done here. I'll be reading a lot, that's for sure. And spending a lot of my time on the internet. Not that I already normally don't do now. I might have a few road trips on the horizon (one on July 4th weekend). But other than that, not much. 

I would love a Kindle DX Travel Bag in "Purple Orange Japanese."


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Thanks to Melissa at BB for another contest!  

Our big summer plans are spending 2 weeks at the beach in Cape May, NJ.  Other than that we'll do some smaller day trips.  Kids want to go to Hershey Park so that might be one of them.  If I win, I'd love a Kindle DX travel bag in Lunar Blue!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've already been on vacation with 2 of my children and 5 grandchildren this month. In July one of my daughters is coming here to Florida for a week and she is bringing her son with her. After that we will try to go to Baton Rouge to see my other daughter and her 3 children. We try to do something with all of the grandchildren during the Summer while they are out of school.

I would like the travel bag in the Elegance of the Peacock design for the K2.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Harvey and Borsa Bella

Mom, My Sisters, and Me will be taking a mini-vacation too Turning Stone Casino in July.


----------



## ConnieC (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice giveaway. Thanks for the chance to win one of those gorgeous bags. I really like the Green Asian Kindle Travel Bag.

My husband and I are taking a friend's 3 boys to the beach. We are childless, and the boys don't usually get to go on vacations together. I can't wait to sit on the beach reading from my new Kindle.
Then the rest of the summer, I'll wish I was back on the beach.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

What a fun contest!  I like the travel bags, although it would be hard to pick which material I like best!

We're going to my cousin's wedding in San Antonio this weekend, actually, and we'll be taking DD to Sea World while we're there.  That should be a hoot; she's never really seen sea animals before.  Then, sometime this summer, we want to take DD to Fossil Rim to see the African animals.  We'll probably stay in Granbury and see a show and then drive out to Glen Rose.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I just want to relax. The vacation time I put in for at work was denied.  So now I need to make new plans that use up my vacation time before August. I would like to go visit my aunt while she is is New Orleans. I think my kindle would really like the popping spring bag.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Hummm. My summer plans right now is not to melt in this summer heat. It is mid june and the temp is almost 100degrees. In July I am heading to Epcot for my Birthday. Otherwise do what most floridians do during th summer lay by the pool or on the beach reading my Kindle. 

I would choose the Fun Black and White Kindle travel Bag

Hope all have a great summer


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

I go on a four day quilting retreat every year in July and this year my Kindle and new iPhone 3GS will go with me. I am lusting over the blue peacock Oberon cover (already have the purple ROH) and would love the new peacock travel bag to go with it. I love my purple asian BB bags and use them constantly. Oberon, Kindle and Borsa Bella are a winning combination.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

enwood said:


> We've pretty much already had our summer fun. We took our two kids, ages 5 and 2 (at the time) to Disney World in May. We had an absolute ball!!! I can't wait to go back, and am already trying to budget to go back next August.
> 
> We may also go to the NC Zoo, and we live near a little town called Blowing Rock which is fabulous. Higher elevation means cooler temps and they have a great park for the kids, plus ice cream shops and antique shops too.


You must live in Boone! We love it there! We go skiing there for Christmas every year.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah, should take a few minutes, I love giveaways, but I never win


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My only real travel plan is this week! I'll be flying from Philly to Miami FL this Thursday, on Friday I'll be boarding a cruise ship with about 4 dozen other family members (on my father's side) for a family reunion cruise: one day to the Bahamas, spend the day Saturday in Nassau, cruise around the islands on Sunday, get back to Miami on Monday morning, and fly back home that afternoon. Noggin will be spending that time at the "dog spa," and we'll compare notes on Tuesday as to who had the best time.

I expect to also spend a day or two with some friends at their time-share at the Jersey shore at the end of July, but that's just about an hour and a half drive from here.

PS: I'd probably opt for the "A Study in Heather" large K1/K2 bag, then give it to my younger sister for her birthday (which is in July).


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Another cool giveaway! Thanks Harvey and Melissa! 

Our summer plans start MONDAY! 
DH, the Dubs (my 6yo son) and I are going to Disney World for 6 days! Leaving the 29th, returning the 5th. 
We are taking Dubs to celebrate his 7th birthday which is ON the 4th of July! 

My Borsa Bella choice is a Large Top zip Original Kindle2 Bag in Elegance of the Peacock


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

My *summer fun* plans include going to Wrightsville/Carolina Beach as many times as possible, and going up to Ohio to visit my nieces and nephew who have all gotten much too big while I've lived in NC the past 5 years. I also plan to go to Cedar Point, which I definitely took for granted until I left. the closest amusement park to me here in NC is nearly 5 hours away, while growing up in Ohio, Cedar Point was 30 minutes and we went every summer.

I'll probably spend most of it holed up in the air conditioning with my boyfriend, which is okay by me. 

My Borsa Bella choice is the Lunar Blue Travel Bag for carrying with me on those flights!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Let's see...reading, reading, oh yeah, and then some more reading. Driving my son to football practice. Reading. More reading, the driving son again.


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

Our sumer plans consist of a lot of traveling this year.  My husband suprised us with a trip to Branson over the weekend.  We will soon be taking a vacation to the New England area, one of the only places in the states we have not seen.  Another summer plan is to get my braces removed....I'm so excited, but the last 18 months have gone by extremely quick and glad I made the decision to get them in the first place.

My choice of bag would be the Offwhite Oleander Travel Bag.  I love all the BorsaBella bags....they are all beautiful.


----------



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

Summer Plans = Stay-cation.  Kindle family (K2 and DX) and my family (hubby, me and two dogs)  staying by the lake and reading to the bears.

Any Borsa Bella bag is beautiful.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

tashab said:


> ...I also plan to go to Cedar Point, which I definitely took for granted until I left. the closest amusement park to me here in NC is nearly 5 hours away, while growing up in Ohio, Cedar Point was 30 minutes and we went every summer....


Do they still have the Blue Streak roller coaster there? That was my favorite, but it's been over 30 years since I've been there (I used to live about 40 miles SW of Toledo), so I'm sort of guessing it may have been replaced by one of those modern all-steel coasters.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

My summer plans are mostly to keep up with the garden and reading. We'll probably sneak a trip into South Dakota and see if my M-I-L can use a DX to read (or use TTS).

I'd like the Kindle DX Travel Bag in Meet Bag Black.

Karen


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Summer Plans - 10 day whirlwind tour of Paris, French Riviera, Monaco, and Italy (I just got home) and by the end of summer my daughter will be packed and moved into her dorm room!!!!  It's a great summer.

I want the Kindle DX travel bag in Lunar Blue.

Thanks Borsa Bella!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

What fun! Thanks Harvey & Melissa for putting this together.

For the summer, I plan to spend a lot of time reading & relaxing on the deck we built last year. It is really nice. I told people that I can't afford a beach house, but I at least have a beach house deck.

If I am fortunate enough to win, I would like the Meet Bag Black Kindle Travel Bag.



Harvey said:


> In this giveaway, three of you will win your choice of Kindle covers from our friends at Borsa Bella!
> 
> On June 30th, we will draw three of you at random. Each entrant will receive their choice of Kindle cover from Borsa Bella. Thanks to Melissa of Borsa Bella for this giveaway!


Harvey,
Not to be nit-picky, but should your post read "Each winner" will receive a Kindle cover, rather than "each entrant"? Don't want some troll to show up & claim they were misled.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Although, I will be swamped at work for much of this summer   , I can't resist (thanks Harvey and Melissa!)

What spare time I have will be reading my Kindle   (hopefully out on the deck). 

I also have the end of the summer to look forward to....4 Springsteen shows and seeing my son off to college. 

Would love to win the Extra Large Kindle 1 Bag in Colorful Black.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

lynninva said:


> Harvey,
> Not to be nit-picky, but should your post read "Each winner" will receive a Kindle cover, rather than "each entrant"? Don't want some troll to show up & claim they were misled.


Thanks, I've corrected the OP.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great idea!  BB bags are so beautifully made.  Thanks to Harvey and Melissa for organizing this.

I'll be continuing to work as usual, and taking classes, though for the summer I'm just taking two classes.  No vacation planned, due to time and money constraints.  But I just found out that my cousin (from the south of France) and my aunt (from Slough in the UK) will be visiting here this summer, so that will be lots of fun!

A weekend trip in July to MN (not a vacation) and maybe a day trip or two to the beach in August (two hours and twenty minutes by car to Dewey).

My real summer fun will be spending lots of time with DD.   This past weekend I taught her the basic chess moves (at her request), and she's hooked, and asked whether we could play one game every single day this summer.  I've also started teaching her basic anatomy (using my own old textbooks, and starting with the human skeleton), and we'll be taking some trips to the Smithsonian to look at various animal skeletons to compare.  On July 4th we'll be on the National Mall to see the fireworks.  I never used to go, don't care for crowds, but I've now been there with her every Fourth of July since she was born.  On most of them it rained, and we got thoroughly soaked despite rain ponchos and umbrellas.... hoping for dry weather this year!

Oh, if I happen to win....  what I'd really like is a custom bag with a fabric that I provide, but if that's not a possibility in this contest, then a travel bag in a bright color, maybe the Japanese red.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Well aside from trying to stay cool in the East Texas heat, I am planning a vacation and decorating my new apartment. I think the most fun will be planning the trip.

I may go to Washington, D.C., and visit my friend during his internship in the Senate. But maybe I will go to Austin because I hear it is happening. But I'd also like to take a cruise and a local travel agent keeps getting quoted in our paper as saying this is the year for a cruise.  

I've never flown, so I look forward to taking flight this summer. I've always wanted to compare people to ants.

Then again, maybe I'll just go skydiving and check two off my list at once.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

Other than reading a lot my only definite plan for summer is to go see my favorite singer in concert. I'm not much of a vacationer.

Red Japenese Travel Bag for K1


----------



## pile of monkeys (Apr 1, 2009)

My summer plans- heading to the beach every weekend (if the rain ever stops), where I plan to read many, many Kindle books. During the week? Work every day, where I plan to read many, many Kindle books (during lunch breaks). Weeknights? Hanging out at home with the husband and the dogs, where I plan to read many, many Kindle books!

Should I be lucky enough to win? The Small August Fields large Kindle 2 bag. My dream bag that's sadly not in the budget right now.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

After June and July being filled with graduations, family weddings, and other events which involved a lot of travelling, I'm looking forward to just sticking close to home, lounging by the pool and barbecueing in the back yard with more time for reading and hanging out here with all of you.

My choice from Borsa Bella would be the black Travel Bag.

Thanks for another fun contest.  Now I have to go pack - Again!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

oh, gosh--I love those bags! Here's my favorite:
http://www.borsabella.com/browse-the-borsa-bella-store/details/327/15/kindle-travel-bag/colorful-black-kindle-travel-bag

My plans for summer fun include some beach time in lovely Southern California, a couple of concerts (Duran Duran and Depeche Mode for you 80's fans!) and lots of time enjoying family gatherings and parties. I'm sure we will see some fun summer movies.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

My husband, my 2 teenage boys and myself go to Washington DC every 4th of July weekend to visit his family. We spend a long weekend there and since my husband comes from a large, incredibly wonderful family, its always a great time. We tour the Smithsonian, the National gallery and all the monuments and my Mother-in-Law signs us all up for a 5k fun run as well (I am a horrible runner but I always finish).
My brother-in-law has 8 year old triplet girls and my sister-in-laws have plenty of children to go around as well so there is no shortage on kids and child mayhem.

We spend the weekend eating, socializing and seeing the sites and I and my sons (my husband's stepsons) are always made to feel welcome and like we have always been part of the family. I truly look forward to my summers in DC and would miss the time if they weren't part of my summer plans.


As far as the Borsa Bella bag, if I win I am aiming for the Kindle travel bag in Offwhite Oleander or whatever works for you guys.


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

summer fun for me is reading on my back patio on our swinging bench with an iced Diet Cherry Pespi close at hand. We already had a vacation this year so we will be sticking close to home for the summer. 
If I was lucky enough to win I would love a  Popping Spring Kindle Travel Bag!


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

My husband works in the hospitalty industry in a tourist area.  Needless to say we don't see him very often during the summer months. DS is also working in one of the restaurants and at a drama camp.  

So, for my summer, I will be getting DS ready to attend his first year at Boston University and visiting DD who just moved to Newport RI to work and start her doctorate program.

My youngest DD and I will be biking the bikepath here on Cape Cod to the beach and I will love going to the rink on a hot summer day to watch her play summer ice hockey. 

In between all that, she has appointments at Children's Hospital in Boston for some procedures which we hope will diagnose a problem which has kept her ill for most of last year.

I am drooling over the Lord of the green kindle travel bag.

thanks


----------



## Brooke (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow! What a great give-away. Thank you!

*Plans for Summer Fun:*
1. Reading at the pool (ziploc bags are Lily's friend)
2. Reading in the hammock 
3. Reading on the way to LA for a long weekend with my husband and kids before our next little one arrives (due October 27)
4. Reading at Santa Monica Beach (Lily to don the ziploc bag once again)
5. Reading, reading, and more reading!

*BB Cover I'd Like If I Win:*
Large Kindle 1 or 2 Bag in Twilight! It would go perfectly with Lily's Pink Tranquility DG skin and black cover.


----------



## jpmahala (Jan 21, 2009)

From Pennsylvania, we are headed south to Virginia then up north to Vermont.  Both states are rife with beautiful mountains and lots of family.

Along the way, a Revolutionary Red Naked Kindle Sleeve would help ensure that my Kindle not get misplaced.

Thanks,
John


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Batavia I may be one of the few people who knows where that is...My husband's was born there and still has a 92 year old Aunt who lives on Main Street.


Very nice!! I left 10 years ago-never realized it was a nice little town until I left it!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> You must live in Boone! We love it there! We go skiing there for Christmas every year.


Actually, we live just down the mountain, in Hickory. But heading up to the Boone/Blowing Rock area is one of our favorite things to do, since we're only about 45 minutes away. There's just so much to do in that area, and it's just a very charming and quaint place.

I haven't been skiing there in years, last time I went, I came down the mountain in a rescue sled with a busted knee. NOT fun. But I think going there every Christmas is a great tradition for your family!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

We don't have a lot of opportunity for summer fun, but we are taking our 'traditional' anniversary trip over Independence Day weekend to NYC.

I've totally addicted my DH to theater now, and he no longer asks "WHY" we're going- he's actually suggesting it!

So we'll be there for 5 nights, and will be taking in a few shows while we're there. And my Kindle will be traveling with me so that when DH is on the computer- I'll have my books with me and won't be bored.

My 'summer fun' for the rest of the summer is vegging out with my Kindle!

If I win, I'd like the large Kindle bag (the one that holds the K2 with cover) in the New Purple Japanese fabric with a top zipper instead of a side zipper.

edited to update which Kindle I have (dummy me)!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

well - my summers are mostly spent trying to stay out of the sun (allergic remember   ) so I will spend lots of time reading my Kindle and if we do go anywhere I stay in the shade as much as possible and still read my Kindle - so basically I will be reading and reading and reading my Kindle 

A Kindle DX travel bag in the Lunar Blue would be wonderful and it would be a sign that I should buy that DX that I want so much lol


----------



## cheri (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a great give-away!  I would love to have a borsa bella travel bag.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for a chance at another giveaway!  My DH and I am going to upstate NY to visit his Mom. I am hoping I can talk someone into hiking with me a  nearby state park. I am looking forward to taking my kindle on its first airplane ride.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for this giveaway - what fun!

My summer plans include working and trying to get some days off.   Maybe I can catch up on my reading.  

I have 3 different BB bags and they are great.  Another travel bag in the peacock would be great.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be sticking close to home like a lot of other posters. I'll be working & reading on my Kindle when I have down time. Not the most exciting plans, but I'll get to travel another time. Since I want to be prepared when I do travel, I'd like the Lunar Blue travel bag for the DX that I want to buy someday.


----------



## Cert01 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm just going to kick back and enjoy. I'm not going to work my second job during the summer so I'm going to have a little more time on my hands.  I have several books on my agenda to read, I've joined a summer bowling league and also me and some of the ladies at work have joined a belly dance class. I hear it's great exercise for the stomach.  I was thinking of trying to find a pattern to crochet a cover but if I could win this then I'm off the hook (no pun intended).  I'm loving any of those lovely covers if I should win.  Thanks for the opportunity.

Cert


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My summer is pretty relaxed, no major trips, but I do travel to see my mother quite often.  I love to mess around with my container gardens and earth box.  I also love to go to the Black Hills, find a secluded spot, and spend time reading.  The Ernest Hemingway gray would be a lovely way to transport my precious Kindle. 

Thanks Borsa Bella for your generosity.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks again for another great offer from BB.

We've already went camping and quad riding for a weekend.  I spend a lot of time at my boyfriend's house.  He has 2 large lakes and 2 small ponds.  We do a lot of fishing, cooking out, and I do a lot of sitting and reading.  It's hard to pack up and go somewhere else when the lakes are right in our front yard and free.  
We are going to go to Asheville, NC to visit my daughter in August.  I have two weddings in July.  
My son wants me to go to the beach with him and his family.  I think I'm going to pass.  I'm not sure I can be off at the time they want to go, and again, I hate to leave the lakes.
deb

I love the Lunar Blue.  I'm thinking I like the travel bag.  
deb


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for another great contest!

Our summer plans include trips to state and the world series for 8 year old baseball (who knew they even had those for that young?), a week long trip in August to Grand Lake (anyone have any ideas for activities there?), each of my children have a week long nature camp at Martha Lafitte Nature Sanctuary in July and they are going to a Mathnasium camp in July as well, and my DH's brother and his wife are coming in town to spend July 4 with the family (we haven't seen them in eons - they are travelers).  Oh, and somewhere in there, we are starting fall baseball and football.  We do a lot of sports because my DS makes most if not all of his friends that way (he has aspergers).

If I win, I would like the kindle 2 travel bag in a water proof fabric...like red badge of roses?


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

What a treat this give away will be for the lucky recipient!

I usually read my k2 at home in my small NYC apt, however this summer I will be spending a couple of weeks on a farm in lovely western Maryland! I would love a BB Kindle Travel Bag to keep my kindle close at hand while making the trips to and from Maryland


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Summer Plans:

Earlier this month my Dh and I met my Dad, brother, and aunts in Las Vegas for a short get together. I am hoping to visit my aunt in Santa Fe in the next few weeks. Also my parents and I are going to be flying to NYC to visit my little sister. And I'm looking forward to lounging in the pool with my K2...but need to buy a waterproof bag first....or a BIGGER ziploc bag!

Would love to win: the shower clouds travel bag for my K2


----------



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

My summer is likely to be kind of quiet.  No travel planned, though I harbor quiet hopes of somehow getting to go visit family in Washington.  Mostly I plan to read as much as I can while I have all this free time, try to save up money for classes in the fall, go for lots of walks with my dog, and work on stories.  

If I were to be one of the winners, I would like... hm.  Well, definitely a K2 travel bag, I'm just torn between the Offwhite Oleander and asking whether custom with my own fabric would be an option if I paid the difference.  I guess it doesn't matter unless it happens!


----------



## Pumaann (Feb 13, 2009)

Margaritas on the rocks, winner of the super-secret recipe trials my friends and I taste-tested two summers ago. Sitting on my deck throwing a ball for my dog to chase (exactly ONCE, cause it's way too hot) and reading trashy summer novels and (FREE FREE FREE) classics I never got around to reading the first time, and sitting outside on the park bench waiting to get into our favorite sunday brunch place and fielding questions from people who come up and say "oooh is THAT a KINDLE?"

ann.  [email protected]


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

What a great giveaway--thank you for doing it! And it's been great "hearing" about the board's summer plans 

I lost my father in November so family has become really important to me. I plan to make it a point for me and my family to spend time with my brothers and their families this summer. I'm not a huge fan of flying, but traveling with my Kindle will make it a lot more bearable! I also plan to spend a lot of time at the park and by the pool reading a ton of books on the Kindle.

Should I win the bag, I would love the New Purple Japanese pattern.

Kaydee


----------



## kcb (Feb 20, 2009)

We are spending lots of time at the pool, we do karate and race quartermidget cars. That keeps us very busy. During the rare off times , we have bbq's and go to the cabin the mountains.. it's pretty relaxed for us.


----------



## rlrho (Mar 24, 2009)

We just returned from a fabulous trip to Rome and Paris.  

The rest of the summer will be spent shuttling kids to camp, cousins visiting and sitting by the neighborhood pool.

I would choose the "Darcy's Drapes" pattern for a small kindle bag because I think my naked kindle would look fabulous draped in Darcy's drapes !!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

rlrho said:


> We just returned from a fabulous trip to Rome and Paris.
> 
> The rest of the summer will be spent shuttling kids to camp, cousins visiting and sitting by the neighborhood pool.
> 
> I would choose the "Darcy's Drapes" pattern for a small kindle bag because I think my naked kindle would look fabulous draped in Darcy's drapes !!


Hey, I wonder if I saw you there! That's where I was last week 

And that was your first post - Welcome!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

So far our plans are going to Disneyland, Lego Land, Sea World, California Adventure.  It's also my 30th bday on July 4th so we will celebrate by making homemade ice cream and having strawberry cool whipped cake that my mom makes me every year.  We will watch new the Ice Age movie too and fireworks that go off near my home.  I love the Twilight Zone marathon that plays every July 4th too, I'm sure I'll watch that too.  I hope to finish my special day off playing the game Apples to Apples with my family.  Plus I'm looking forward to July 23rd and that is the day I hit my 2nd trimester.  It's unlikely to miscarry past that date...so I can't wait to reach it.  After losing my angel last summer this will be a huge milestone.  Once I reach this date I will allow myself to shop for my new blessing.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

This summer I'm going on two motorcycle trips. One to Nova Scotia in July and one to Roanoke, VA in August. The rest of the summer I'm just going to try to relax, get to the parks and read.

I would choose the black kindle travel bag.

crisandria


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

This summer I already had my vac. to Myrtle Beach for a week. It was a gift from my in-laws for DH graduating dental school. Now I am back to summer classes to finish my masters in science education. Also, I'm helping my BF pick out dresses for her wedding and lets not forget the midnight premier of Harry Potter and Half Blood Prince July 15th.

Me I love the kindle 2 travel bag in Lunar Blue.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

No vacation for us this summer.... our plans....

The first weekend of each month will be doing shows/ markets in Cooks Forest, PA, and then a 5 day show at Penns Cave/ Nittany in Sept. Usually my husband does them on his own but the kids are getting old enough to help, so I think we'll make them family working weekends/ getaways. Cooks Forest is beautiful so work by day, fun in the evenings. The next is over July 4th weekend, & we don't want my husband out there all on his own.

The in between is juggling work, kids and the garden. We are growing a big garden this year, about 1/2 acre veg plus another scattered 1/2 acre of fruit. So lots of weeding, harvesting, canning and jamming; looking after the chickens & guineas & then evenings fishing in the pond or jumping in the pool. 

If I won a beautiful Borsa Bella bag, I'd pick one of the Travel Bags (great for the shows). I've narrowed it down to about 4 patterns. They are very lovely.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Right now the only plans for the summer I have is meeting my BFF and our grandchildren (GK's)every other weekend to do swimming or rollerskating (the GK's) while she and I get to visit and chat.  We have been friends since 5th grade and we think it's great that our kids and GK's are also friends.  I love BorsaBella bags and I have picked out one of Melissa's new fabrics and if I was lucky enough to win I would love to get the "Black Beauty Large Kindle DX Travel Bag".  I don't have a DX but think that this bag would be great to carry my KK with other items that I carry (more like a purse).

Thank you Harvey, Melissa and Mods for another great contest and also for all the other great things that you each do.


----------



## dalotajr (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought my Kindle (Kittie Kindle) to take on vacation next month to Put-in-bay.  I wanted to be able to lay at the pool and read, but hated the idea of dragging a suit case of books with me.  





My favorite would be the Twilight original bag.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

We're planning to load our motorcyles on the trailer, get in the SUV and just drive with no set destination. We are in an "anywhere but here" frame of mind.  We'll stop whenever we see something interesting or a really good road for riding.  I'm looking forward to the trip.

If I was lucky enough to win, I would select the Peacock BB travel bag.


----------



## PJP (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I"ll be in school for the summer . I decided this winter to go back now that my children are getting older . I'm taking a class in massage therapy . Its keeping me pretty busy though we're going to plan a few day trips to the Jersey shore .
If I win I'd love a travel bag in Black Beauty.
PJP


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I wish I could say that I have big plans for the summer, but it looks like I'll not be going anywhere too far from home. 

Since I teach, and am not taking any classes this summer, I'm going to play catch up and work on de-cluttering my home. Now that I have my Kindle, I'm sure I'll be making trip to "the city" to deliver books to Half-Price Books. I might as well get some funding to support future Kindle book purchases.

Although physically I won't be traveling far from home, you can rest assured that I'll be going all over the world (vicariously), as I read many of the books on my new Kindle. I have a great imagination, so I'll be sure to immerse myself in the various locales in which my books are set. 

Now, if only I can keep the summer from passing too quickly.

I would love to have a Black Beauty Kindle bag. (I have an Oberon cover, so I'd really like a bag that would accommodate the Kindle and cover.)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

crisandria said:


> This summer I'm going on two motorcycle trips. One to Nova Scotia in July and one to Roanoke, VA in August. The rest of the summer I'm just going to try to relax, get to the parks and read.
> 
> I would choose the black kindle travel bag.
> 
> crisandria


What kind of bikes?


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I plan to read books on my Kindle, of course!  

All the Borsa Bella bags look wonderful but if I were fortunate enough to be chosen, I really like the Large Original Bag in Red Badge of Roses (the waterproof fabric).


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I am trying to take care of my 90-year-old grandfather, so we don't have any travel plans for the summer.  I also want to help my little boy improve his fine motor skills before he starts kindergarten in August.  For fun, he and I are going to read lots of books together and I am going to try to squeeze in some reading of my own!

I would love to have the Travel Bag in Lunar Blue!!

Monica


----------



## carol492 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, this is my first post here and I have looked at these bags and love them all but my very favorite is the Geisha Girl in the large Kindle 2 size.  Have no set plans for summer but feel there's "no place like home" I do spend a lot of time in Dr's offices though and would show off the bag there for sure.  


Carol


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

Alas, I don't get a summer vacation, can't afford it this year. I will, however, be carrying my hard working kindle to work every day- it inspires me to go work out at lunchtime. It fits wonderfully on the book ledge on all the elliptical machines and recumbent bikes.  At home, it comes with me when I stroll around the trail on my property with the dogs- it's easy to read a few pages and still enjoy the outdoors.  
It hurts my feelings that I carry this kindle around all day every day and nobody notices it or comments on it. I think it needs an eye catching cover or bag to protect it yet draw attention to it.  I like the idea of waterproof fabrics, and like that greenish color with the orange background on the first post in this thread.
vickie


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My plans for the summer had included working the entire time to pay for school, but it took me half the summer to actually obtain a job. Vacation is out of the question with parents always on my case about leaving the house to a place that isn't the dog park or the library. Friends and I are attempting to plan a weekend roadtrip to a place a lot greener than Las Vegas, but its hard to sync weekends off when you are the newbie in the workplace. Other than work and attempts at a trip with my high school friends, I am writing. Hoping to actually spend some time writing, which doesn't include my usual journaling. Also trying to hint to my parents that I don't mind moving the Hawaii to help take care of my grandparents.

stuck between: Orange Blossoms or Red Japanese


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

My summer plans include a trip to WI for  a country music festival food drink and good music.... it is  a great family summer tradition!!!!!! It always feels good to kick back and relax. It will be great to have my kindle along this year.

My favorite bag is japanese purple foral

Lesli


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I start graduate school in August, so our plans are basically moving across the state this summer and getting our house here ready to put on the market. Not much of a vacation, but we are hoping to be settled in well before school starts. Once my daughter starts school I'm hoping to have a week or so to catch up on my reading before I dive into schoolwork. I love the Borsa Bella bags I already own, but if lucky enough to win, I think a large kindle bag in Black Beauty would be perfect for toting my K2 in cover around campus.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

We are taking a cruise to Alaska in August.  Can't wait!  I love that new Black Beauty fabric and would love another Kindle Travel Bag too.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, I would like to win the red rocks Kindle DX bag.  For summer fun, I am taking a bunch of long weekends and relaxing and working on my house.  I also hope to get over to the ocean a few times to see my father and get in my beach time which is where I really really get rejuvenated.  No long vacations for me this summer though.  Though Cape Cod could be on the horizon later in the summer.  It's either going to be Cape Ann or Cape Cod.  Also may visit a friend in the South, but it's hard to stand the thought of the heat down there this time of year.  My new kindle will be a large part of my summer relaxation time, so I need to win that bad to protect it.
Paula ny


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Not going out of state this summer, but will be visiting local state parks such as Hot Springs, Creator of Diamonds and Old Washington. If I win, I'd like my wife to receive the Stephanie's Plum travel bag.


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a teacher, so I plan to have a very relaxing summer.  We don't have any big trips planned, but we will probably go to Sea World and Disney at least once.  I will definitely get lots of reading done!


----------



## Flynpigs (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great giveaway.

This summer we were planning on staying close to home and enjoying some of the awesome things there are to do in San Diego. I also plan on getting a lot of reading done on the beach and some golfing.  

If I win, I would love a red rocks kindle travel bag.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

shk246 said:


> We are taking a cruise to Alaska in August. Can't wait!


I am so jealous! I would love to go there. Make sure you let us know how great it is!

But my summer plans have changed, so I thought I would update. I got somewhat of a promotion at work, so I have to take my certification classes earlier than expected. So we will bring the girls to the park a lot this summer, but no New Jersey.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm... since it is a RANDOM drawing, I have a chance.

Highlight of the summer is a week at the Outer Banks - great beach time, pool at the beach house, and lots of nothing but reading and relaxing...

As for the cover, call me boring, but I would like a black travel bag.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been soooo busy with school & work that I have not had a chance to post much in the last month.  However, in 5 days I will be soaking in the sun on lovely Lake Leelanau.  Vacation cannot come soon enough!  I haven't had more than 2-3 days off since August of last year.  

I am Kindle prepared too!  I am going to be taking Bob along in his spiffy water resistant Borsa Bella bag, and I also have a Trendy Digital waterproof pouch for lakeside reading.  And lots and lots of unread books!  Yay!  And I have a K2 that's just fabulous in the sun, so I am all set.  

If I'm lucky enough to win, I'd like the travel bag in the Green Japanese fabric.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The best part of summer is going outside & reading, walking, jogging, & sketching in the fresh air. Eating out & socializing with friends is nice as well. Then, there is listening to my K2, tts, when I am at work. I would love to win the K2 Flora Roberts Travel Bag. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Reading about summer plans from others here is a blast!  Thanks!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

We are going to a family reunion in MN.  Lots of lake time, swimming, boating, volleyball, visiting with relatives, eating and of course reading.  We don't go for another month, but I am really looking forward to our vacation.  If I win, I would like the White Oleander travel bag for my K2.

Maxx


----------



## muzteach (Jun 21, 2009)

well...right now I'm waiting for my KDX. Should be here in a few days! The rest of my summer is spent relaxing as much as I can with a soon to be 3 year old and a 6 week old sons. I return to teaching the 2nd week of Aug. If I win I'd pick the kindle travel bag in flora roberts.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

We are planning a camping trip to the Oregon Coast in July, Hubby's  sister and her hubby will be traveling up from California, and then in August we have our Family & Friends Annual Camping Trip. This year we are heading to Hungry Horse Montana for camping. and a visit to Glacier National Park. Can hardly Wait little brother is coming from Colorado and Baby Brother is coming from Oregon.  We all have our travel trailers, and I bring all the food and do the cooking.  So my Babee (kindle) will be ready to go too.

Would love the k2 Travel Bag in Red Rhapsady


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

CozyMama said:


> I am trying to take care of my 90-year-old grandfather, so we don't have any travel plans for the summer. I also want to help my little boy improve his fine motor skills before he starts kindergarten in August. For fun, he and I are going to read lots of books together and I am going to try to squeeze in some reading of my own!
> 
> I would love to have the Travel Bag in Lunar Blue!!
> 
> Monica


Monica, welcome to the KindleBoards. You picked a great thread to begin posting in. Please take a couple minutes and go to Introductions and Welcome and tell everyone about yourself so they can say hello to you as well.
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your plans for summer fun! We will draw our three winners in a few hours.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I get to post a revision!  

It looks like DD and I will be flying to Tampa this Sunday and picking up a car and driving it back up here...  Woo hoo, a road trip!!  A little one, granted, only 900 miles, and not a whole lot of time to dawdle along the way, but still!  Haven't had one in waaaaay too long.  

Off to book the flight...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Be prepared to be pulled aside for additional screening. One Way tickets have a greater chance of being tagged by security. I have not been tagged for security checks flying round trip but the two times I have flown one way (moving) I was tagged. The second time I asked the Security Women doing the search and she said that it was probably because of the one way ticket.

Just FYI


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, we'll allow a little extra time for security!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ooo today is the day!


Susan, have fun on your trip!


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

*crosses her fingers*

............

*and her toes, legs, and arms*


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

What time is the drawing


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I can hardly wait. Hope it is soon!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I get to post a revision!
> 
> It looks like DD and I will be flying to Tampa this Sunday and picking up a car and driving it back up here... Woo hoo, a road trip!! A little one, granted, only 900 miles, and not a whole lot of time to dawdle along the way, but still! Haven't had one in waaaaay too long.
> 
> Off to book the flight...


Have a great trip, Susan. When I first looked at this, I thought I was going to Tampa with you!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DD said:


> Have a great trip, Susan. When I first looked at this, I thought I was going to Tampa with you!


We could declare it the first Official KB Roadtrip!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

good luck everyone
sylvia


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck to everyone in the drawing.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Awrighty, time to draw some winners. Stand by, faithful Kindlers...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have drawn the three random winners of a Borsa Bella Kindle cover of your choice. The winners are:

*
crisandria
aravis60
VictoriaP*

_Winners, please PM me with your choice of Borsa Bella cover, and your shipping info. _

Congratulations! Thanks for entering, everybody. And thank you to Melissa of Borsa Bella for offering our KindleBoards members this giveaway!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah!! Congrats to crisandria, aravis60, and VictoriaP!!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the winners. I hope you enjoy your bags! 

Cindy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah  crisandria, aravis60, & VictoriaP

Congrats to the three of you!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and a BIG thank you to Melissa for the prizes.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations crisandria, aravis60, & VictoriaP!

I think Melissa just added some new fabrics.  You might want to check out the BorsaBella site again before you PM Harvey with your choice.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!!  Thanks, Harvey & Melissa for hosting this!!!!!  My husband thinks I've gone off the deep end dancing around the living room though.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!
And thanks to the Harvey, mods and Melissa for putting this together!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the lucky winners!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! I'm so excited- I never win anything! Thank you Harvey and Melissa!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and thank you to Melissa for the contest.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats Everyone!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates all!! Enjoy!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't believe I WON.  Thank you Harvey & Melissa!!!!

crisandria


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Grats all!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations! (I never win... )


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Yay for the winners!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations winners.  Be sure to let us know which ones you choose.  
Thank you Harvey and Melissa.  
deb


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congrats, winners!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratz all!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

congrats everyone


----------



## carol492 (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats to all you winners!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners! Thanks Harvey and Melissa. A Borsa Bella travel bag is the next thing I'm going to buy for my Sunny. And the compartment on the front will be perfect for my iTouch.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats to all that participated


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

angelad said:


> Congrats to all that participated


Why, do we all win something?  Oh yeah, a new addition to my birthday list!!

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for all those that make these giveaways possible.


----------

